# Makefile ICU4LUA

## gurinderu

У меня имеется Makefile для ICU4lua, но он к сожалению для MacOS 

```

LUA= /usr/local

LUAINC= $(LUA)/include

LUALIB= $(LUA)/lib

LUABIN= $(LUA)/bin

INSTALL_LMOD= $(LUA)/share/lua/5.1

INSTALL_CMOD= $(LUA)/lib/lua/5.1

CC= gcc

CFLAGS= $(INCS) $(WARN) -O2 $(shell icu-config --cflags) -std=c99

WARN= -pedantic -Wall

INCS= -I$(LUAINC) $(shell icu-config --cppflags)

LIBS= $(shell icu-config --ldflags --ldflags-icuio)

T= icu.so

OBJS= \

 icu.o \

 icu.collator.o \

 icu.idna.o \

 icu.normalizer.o \

 icu.regex.o \

 icu.stringprep.o \

 icu.ufile.o \

 icu.ustring.o \

 icu.utf8.o \

 matchengine.o

all: $T

$T: $(OBJS)

   $(CC) -o $@ -bundle -undefined dynamic_lookup $(OBJS) $(LIBS)

clean:

   rm -f $(OBJS) $T

install: $T

   install -p -m 0755 $T $(INSTALL_CMOD)

.PHONY: all clean install

```

Я к сожалению ничего не понимаю в созданий Makefile'ов. Помогите переписать под Linux/

----------

